#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Crocman in P.I

## crocman

I have just been looking back over a few happy snaps that I took a little while ago when the Dragon Lady and I took a little trip to the Philippines and thought I might post a few.
   I like to take pics of strange or funny



This was on top of a building on Roxas Blvd where apparently the poor can't live




Manilla Airport




Talipapa wet market




Early morning Manilla Bay




Outside the Mall of Asia




White Beach Boracay.Never once saw a lifeguard on this tower.




Puka Beach.Nearly stepped on a Banded Sea Krait here.Bloody shat myself.An absolutely beautiful spot.







dragon boats




Boracay sunset




Pacmans' Palace

The Dragon Lady and I will definitely return to the Philippines again and hopefully soon.We love the genuine openess and character of the locals no matter where you go.
  We found Manilla to be a place of great contrast,with rich and poor living virtually side by side yet still a million miles from each other. The Dragon Lady found it to be rather daunting,more so than other cities in Asia we have visited.However things were different when she reached Boracay.
   Ever since White Beach came to be known worldwide I always had a desire to visit.I am glad I did.It was love at first sight.I'm not one to whine about how commercial a place becomes as I believe it is a by- product of our own desires.Boracay is where my passion for diving was born and I plan to do many more there when I get the chance.

----------


## blue

interesting photos , but make them screen buster size next time !

----------


## BaitongBoy

Thanks crocman...enjoyed your pics...

----------


## crocman

Thank you.Yeah having a problem learning to size these buggers,but it is my first pic post so I'm hoping to have it straightened out soon.I've found some old pics from other trips that I will try to post soon.

----------


## aging one

Well you got them up and more power to you. Even through the gallery. I still use Photo Bucket to get mine up. Thanks a million and I did love the beach shots.  Perhaps stop and see davis for a few days, hit Boracay, then head on home to the states. Thanks.

----------


## ossierob

Great pictures.....makes me sigh and soak in some great memories

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Priceless. Cheers.

----------


## ltnt

Thanks for the photos and descriptions.  Boracay looks stunning.

----------


## ralphlsasser

Hell crocman I never got out of my hotel. I need to get out and see the sites.

----------


## terry57

Nice pics, cheers

----------


## Bangyai

Nice pics Croc. Damn wish I could go to the P.I. again but all thaied up so will probably never happen  .

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Great pics crocman
i first visited boracay about 25 years ago and didnt like it one bit , but my priority in them days was getting drunk and laid which was achievable, but not much variety then, last year i took the wife and kids there and absolutely loved it , great beach seafood, big selection of accomadation  and not as expensive as i was led to believe , definately will be going back

----------


## nigelandjan

> I still use Photo Bucket to get mine up.


 WTF ??    I use a small herbal pill about 15 mins beforehand   :Smile: 


  Some nice pics and report Crocman well done on the post mate ,, bring on some more , we all love the pics

----------


## zzzz

The Admiral Used To Be My Favourite Hotel In Manila In 70 's N 80's.

----------


## TizMe

I've recently moved to live and work in PH.
I'll add some more photos here when I get a round tuit.

----------


## TizMe

Here's a start..



Sheridan Resort on Palawan.

I stayed there the week before last.

----------


## Kurgen

Tizme, I really wanna bang your avatar bird  :Smile: 

I'm sure she's saying "Blowjob".   :St George:

----------


## Baas Babelaas

I like the way they call toilets 'comfort rooms' in the Philippines..

Loved Palawan.

----------


## TizMe

Same resort from the beach.

----------


## crocman

Just got some notification on that resort on Facebook yesterday and was telling the Dragonlady about it a couple of hours ago. Small world.

It is just down the road from the underground river isn't it?

----------


## TizMe

Yes. Anyone going to the underground river boards a boat only about 200 metres from the resort.

----------


## crocman

The Dragonlady and I were back in Boracay in March again but the way they are stuffing up the water there with the algae problem makes it less and less likely we will return.which is a shame because it has been a favourite of ours for quite a while. Maybe we might have to shift our focus to Palawan.

----------


## Munted

> I like the way they call toilets 'comfort rooms' in the Philippines..
> 
> Loved Palawan.


In my coach driving days I used 'comfort stop' as another way to say 'toilet stop', but found that it was best to say the latter as I would get less pax requesting a toilet stop half an hour into the journey. But certainly an improvement upon the US 'bathroom' or 'wash room' - two of the most obscure synonyms for 'toilet' I would get asked about by American tourists but terms I would never willingly use myself.

----------


## Takeovers

Nice thread, I enjoy it.





> I like the way they call toilets 'comfort rooms' in the Philippines..


I assume you speak english? If you speak american instead you would know the term. :Smile:

----------


## TizMe

The Rice Terraces of Banaue and Batad.

----------

